# Next-Gen: Einmal die Xbox Series X, bitte!



## Maci Naeem (10. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Next-Gen: Einmal die Xbox Series X, bitte! * gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Next-Gen: Einmal die Xbox Series X, bitte! *


----------



## psgamer4 (10. Oktober 2020)

Gut geschrieben !! So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Falconer75 (10. Oktober 2020)

Wusste gar nicht, das Xbox-Fans schreiben können... sehr schöne Kolumne.


----------



## Korobar (10. Oktober 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, das Xbox-Fans schreiben können... sehr schöne Kolumne.



Playstation-Fans können es anscheinend nicht. dass*


----------



## Falconer75 (10. Oktober 2020)

Korobar schrieb:


> Playstation-Fans können es anscheinend nicht. dass*



Oh weh... Touché!


----------



## Limerick (10. Oktober 2020)

Sehr guter Artikel. Die Xbox Series X wird eindeutig die beste next Gen Konsole, sowohl was die Hardware als auch die (exklusive) Softwareunterstützung an geht. Freue mich schon total auf meine XSX.


----------



## Phone (10. Oktober 2020)

Limerick schrieb:


> Sehr guter Artikel. Die Xbox Series X wird eindeutig die beste next Gen Konsole, sowohl was die Hardware als auch die (exklusive) Softwareunterstützung an geht. Freue mich schon total auf meine XSX.



Wird ihr auch nicht helfen und sei sicher in 2- 5 Tagen kommt ein Artikel / Kolumne der genau das Gegenteil darstellt.
Das ist hier immer so um die Neutralität zu bewahren bzw. das jeder seine Meinung  kundtun kann.


----------



## mrmkay (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich stehe dem Gamepass ein bisschen skeptisch gegenüber, klar ist es toll für wenig Geld die Masse an Spielen spielen zu können aber wie Microsoft selber gesagt hat, verdienen Sie zur Zeit kaum Geld damit, das Ziel ist es erstmal viele Abonnenten zu gewinnen und früher oder später muss der Preis erhöht werden damit es sich lohnt... Der Preis ist die eine Sache die andere Sache sind die Spieleentwickler die von Microsoft Geld bekommen, dafür das sie ihre Spiele dem Gamepass zur Verfügung stellen, alle werden aus einem Topf bezahlt, natürlich bekommen neuere und mehr gespielte Spiele mehr aus diesem Topf aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, das man damit die selben Einnahmen hat, wie beim Vollpreis verkauf  und das muss halt irgendwie kompensiert werden z.B. mit geringeren Entwicklungskosten was sich auf die auf Spielzeit und evtl. auch auf die Qualität der Spiele auswirken würde oder halt mit etlichen DLC's und Ingamekäufe...
Alles natürlich sehr spekulativ und ein paar Jahre weiter gedacht


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (10. Oktober 2020)

Xbox Series X lohnt sich nur für alte Spiele und halt MS exklusiv Titel.
Alles andere sollte man auf der PS5 spielen. Mit dem neuen Controller, SSD und 3D Audio hat man da die beste Erfahrung.  Ich schätze das auch das Interface besser sein wird. 

Für PC Spieler lohnt sich die Series X überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Limerick (10. Oktober 2020)

@derprinzgesperrt

Klar wenn man einen high end PC hat braucht man nicht zwingend eine Xbox Series X, aber den hat nunmal längst nicht jeder und auf das Konzept einer Konsole hat auch seine Vorteile. So oder so kann man auf die exklusiven Games von Microsoft kaum verzichten. Auf irgendeinem Weg bekommt MS dich so oder so, wenn man Gaming als Hobby hat.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2020)

als konsolero mit faible für westliche rollenspiele dürfte man künftig wohl in der tat schwerlich an der xbox vorbeikommen. hat der autor schon recht.

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Limerick (10. Oktober 2020)

@bonkic

Absolut. Ich persönlich liebe westliche RPGs. Dieses Genre fehlt Sony im Grunde komplett. Auch als shooter Fan wird man auf der Playstation eher schwach bedient. Da führt um Xbox oder PC kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Oktober 2020)

> Die Vorbestellerphasen für die Next-Gen-Konsolen, Xbox Series X und PlayStation 5, sind offiziell gestartet und eröffnen somit die heiße Phase um den Kampf auf dem Konsolenmarkt. Spätestens jetzt sollte eine Frage immer präsenter werden: *Welche Konsole hole ich mir denn jetzt eigentlich?*



Diese Frage stellt sich bei den meisten eigentlich gar nicht erst


----------



## Maci Naeem (10. Oktober 2020)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Und wieder das Argument mit den 23 Studios. Ja schön aber die müssen erstmal liefern und zeigen was die daraus machen können. Microsoft hatte vorher auch gute Studios und was haben die geschafft nur Forzas, Gears und Halos rausgebracht und alle drei Serien konnten nicht wirklich an ihren Glanztage heranreichen und bekommen langsam Abnutzungserscheinungen.



Forza und Gears bekommen Abnutzungserscheinungen? What?


----------



## SpieleKing (11. Oktober 2020)

as hält dich davon ab all diese Spiele auf dem PC zu spielen? Notfalls auch mit dem Xbox Controller. Du kannst ja auch den PC an den TV schließen, alle Möglichkeiten sind dir offen. Sehe aktuell wirklich keinen Grund zur Xbox zu gehen und das als Xbox Fan erster Stunde. Ich hatte immer eine Xbox zum Start, ausser dieses Jahr.  Alles dreht sich bei MS nurnoch um den Gamepass und den hat man auch im vollen Umfang auch auf dem PC und auch schon auf dem Handy. Also von daher, ist in meinen Augen die Xbox aktuell eine Geldverschwendung wenn man schon ein guten PC hat!


----------



## Mustafa2 (11. Oktober 2020)

Wenn man behauptet das Halo Wars 2 besser als Teil 1 ist, dann hat man überhaupt keine Ahnung von Strategiespielen.

Ich bin einer der früher Age of Empires 2, Warcraft 3, Cossacks und Starcraft 2 sehr viel Online gespielt hat und Halo Wars auch. Auf Halo Wars 2 habe ich mich echr gefreut und nach 1-2 Miltiplayer runden wusste ich schon das es nicht so gut ist und nicht lange spaß machen wird.

Dann wird hier auch behauptet viele verbesserungen gegenüber teil 1, was für welche denn?
Das Spiel hat sich in vielerlei hinsicht zürück entwickelt und bei den Tests haben fie Leute den Mikrotransaktionsmodus Blitz gelobt wo ich nach einer Runde gewusst habe das ein Normaöo da ncijt gewinnen kann, weil die Suchtis bessere Einheiten haben.


----------



## Phone (11. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So richtig fett gut verkauft in der letzten Dekade haben sich eigentlich nur Fallout 4 und Skyrim. Und diese beiden Spiele waren beide zwar ziemlich gut, aber eben auch nicht hochwertig. Der Erfolg beider Spiele beruhte auf zwei Dingen: Der starken Marke und dem Mod-Support. Aber keinesfalls durch Qualität. Das, was in Skyrim geboten wird, haben Modder wie SureAI mit Enderal bedeutend besser hinbekommen. Und das auch noch kostenlos.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wird sich Bethesda erstmal beweisen müssen. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass MS früher oder später die ein oder andere Marke komplett einstampfen wird, weil es sich finanziell einfach nicht lohnt.



Du musst bedenken das ein Skyrim sich über 10 Jahre auf glaube *5 Systeme* "grade mal" 30 Millionen mal verkauft hat, da haben andere Titel 1 /3 schon  in einem Jahr gepackt.
Die Masse macht es über die Zeit  aber ob die noch was verdienen wenn das Ding für 5 Euro im Sale weggeht... aber nun zieh die PS 4 + 5 und eventuell eine Nintendo Konsole ab für den Release des nächsten Titel und ich weiß nicht ob es dann so Mega wird was die Verkäufe angeht.

FO4 ist für den langen Zeitraum und der Masse an Plattformen, wenn man es runterbricht auch kein Verkaufshit mehr, insofern man es mit anderen Titel vergleicht.


Einige Fans kaufen natürlich aber anhand was die zum Release abgeliefert haben denke ich eher das der Großteil einfach wartet bis es bugfrei ist und oder bis es Mods gibt.

Die Bug Geschichte MUSS man ja quasi schon immer erwähnen da kein Titel ordentlich auf den Markt kam.

Ich weiß auch nicht warum jetzt einige Dinge  das Totschlagargument sind ..ALLES MUSS jetzt Raytracing haben..ALLES muss in 4k laufen und  und und.
Man könnte sich ja auch vorstellen das wenn ein Spiel ein gewisses Feature nicht bietet die Entwickler es vielleicht nicht nutzen wollen oder es schwer / aufwendig in die Engine zu implementieren ist.


----------



## Phone (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen warum die Studios die vorher eher schluderig gearbeitet haben auf einmal Besserung geloben...wird nicht so sein.
Jetzt gibt es natürlich auch noch Druck von oben...Warum eine geladen Pistole Jahrelang im Regal liegen haben wenn man es doch schnell schnell  Releasen könnte!

Und wenn es exklusiv kommt für Xbox...wen kümmert es ?
Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen  weil es zu wenig Verkäufe geben würde...

Zitat "Demnach wurden bisher zirka 5,19 Millionen Exemplare von Fallout 4 im Handel abgesetzt, wobei die Konsolen eindeutig die Nase vorne haben. Ganz vorne steht die PlayStation-4-Version mit 3,01 Millionen Einheiten, gefolgt von der Xbox-One-Fassung mit 1,73 Millionen Einheiten. Die PC-Version hingegen ist mit gerade mal 449.694 verkauften Exemplaren weit abgeschlagen." -> Nov. 2015
Xbox macht  nicht einmal  2/3 der PS4 Verkäufe...
Später kamen noch 1,2 Mio. über Steam dazu.
2017 gab es ein Update das Weltweit und auf allen Plattformen ~20 Millionen Einheiten verkauft wurde.
Weiß nicht wie das nen finanzieller Erfolg werden soll wenn es im Grunde nur auf einer Plattform erscheint für die sich die User kaum interessieren.. (Egal wie viele Studios und IP´s sie haben)

Nach dem ich damals FO4 auf dem PC gekauft hatte und ich es nicht richtig Spielen konnte weil es kein 5:4 Support gab (Bis heute nicht...nur mit MOD!!!!) ist FO  für mich gestorben...


----------



## Multigameplayer (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich Stimme dem Artikel voll und ganz zu.
Seit dem ich 1993 mit Wolfenstein angefangen habe, bin ich ein Fan von Shootern.  Hatte eine Nintendo 64 wegen Bond Goldeneye, Turok, Doom 64 und Perfekt Dark. Zockte eine Ewigkeit nur noch am PC weil man da am besten mit Shootern bedient war. Bin vor Paar Jahren mit Xbox One wieder  eingestiegen bei Konsolen. Bin Fan von Halo, mag auch Gears und Quantum Break. Die Xbox ist gut. Auch die PS4 ist gut. Deswegen hab ich mir auch die vor kurzem geholt. Bin bei Last oft us eingestiegen. Uncharched und Days Gone werden noch folgen.
Aber last euch gesagt sein, die Xbox Series X wird jetzt die Shooter Konsole sein und deshalb wird sie meine nächste Konsole sein.
Ich freue mich riesig auf Halo Infinite.
Stalker 2 und Scorn sind Zeitexclusiv auf Xbox
Die Aussage Xbox hat nur Gears und Halo zählt nicht mehr.
Wolfenstein, Doom, Prey, Fallout, The other worlds, Dishonored sind jetzt alles Xbox Studio Marken. Was hiervon künftig entwickelt wird könnte nicht mehr auf der PlayStation kommen. Das liegt jetzt an Microsoft.
Und vor allem Doom und und Wolfenstein sind legendäre Spielreihen die ich seit über 25 Jahre übelst gerne spiele.
Seit 2018  hat sich Microsoft viele Studios gekauft. Last sie erstmal entwickeln. Ich glaube nicht dass es um Quantität geht sondern auch um Qualität. Dass man ein Halo Infinite Release nach großer Kritik ins nächste Jahr verschoben hat zeigt schon wie sehr die Gamer ernst genommen werden. 

Xbox und PlayStation sind beides geniale Konsolen. Hört doch auf irgendjemanden eine Konsole madig zu reden. Ich als Shooterfan bevorzuge  die Xbox. Ein anderer bevorzugt die Exclusives der PlayStation und kauft diese. Ist mir schon klar dass ihr eine gewisse Treue und Bindung zu eurer Konsole habt weil ihr schon mehrere konsolegenerationen dabei seid. Aber es sind beides nur Milliarden schwere Konzerne die um Marktanteile kämpfen. Und ich hoffe dass es mit der neuen Konsolen Generation ausgeglichener wird. Microsoft gibt sich seit dem Xbox Debakel von 2013 echt viel Mühe was Kundenservice und Kundenwünsche betrifft. Egal wie Scheiße ihr die andere Konsole findet. Wir Gamer profitieren sehr stark von dem Konkurrenz Kampf der Spiele Konzerne. Wir haben doch alle das gleiche Hobby.


----------



## Solo-Joe (12. Oktober 2020)

Man kann ja sagen was man will, allerdings sind beide Konsolen wirklich gut. Wie sich die Leistung auf dem Papier dann auf Multis auswirkt werden wir noch sehen.

Trotzdem sollte man der Xbox diese Gen auch mal eine Chance geben und ihr nicht direkt wieder den Untergang bescheinigen. Horizon Zero Dawn gab es bis vor 3 Jahren noch gar nicht und das gleiche gilt für einen Zeitpunkt X für die anderen gelobten Exclusives.

Bei mir ist es die PS5 geworden, obwohl ich die XSX grundsätzlich genauso gut finde. Wenn die Pro Modelle kommen, könnte MS bereits ähnlich gute Exclusives aufweisen. Mir juckt es sowieso in den Fingern weil MS Forza Horizon bietet.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und 2000 neue Mitarbeiter spricht jetzt automatisch für bessere Qualität? Ist mir neu. Abgesehen davon, dass Bethesda mit Fallout 76 doch eine ganz ordentliche Katastrophe abgeliefert hat und auch Zugpferde wie Skyrim alles andere als qualitativ hochwertig auf den Markt kamen. Prey und Rage 2 waren auch keine Kassenschlager. The Evil Within 1 und 2 waren auch keine mega Granaten. Nur um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Gute Spiele, aber eben keine Kassenschlager. Wie kommst du darauf, dass Bethesda jetzt plötzlich richtig fett abliefern könnte, nur weil MS dahinter steht?


Fallout76 steht mittlerweile einem Fallout4 in nichts mehr nach, es bietet aber MP nebst Coop. 

Davon ab, derartige "waren auch keine Granaten/Kassenschlager" Listen kann man auch bei Sony aufmachen, ganz mal davon ab das alles auch eine Frage des Angebots ist. Gibt es zu Genre X nur 1 Titel wird der sich besser verkaufen als wenn es 3 Konkurrenten gibt, auch wenn die zusammen mehr Verkäufe generieren.  

Alles ist relativ.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Fallout76 steht mittlerweile einem Fallout4 in nichts mehr nach, es bietet aber MP nebst Coop.


Zugegeben, kann sein. Ich hab Fallout 76 zu Release einige Stunden gespielt und es war, gelinde gesagt, einfach nur katastrophal. Dass sich das Spiel so lange halten konnte, ist ein Wunder. Wie es heute ist, weiß ich nicht. Vom dreisten Abo-Modell will ich gar nicht erst zu sprechen anfangen. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Davon ab, derartige "waren auch keine Granaten/Kassenschlager" Listen kann man auch bei Sony aufmachen, ganz mal davon ab das alles auch eine Frage des Angebots ist. Gibt es zu Genre X nur 1 Titel wird der sich besser verkaufen als wenn es 3 Konkurrenten gibt, auch wenn die zusammen mehr Verkäufe generieren.
> 
> Alles ist relativ.


Dass Sony auch Rohrkrepierer entwickelt, ist klar. Gegenteiliges hat ja auch niemand behauptet. Es ging vielmehr darum, dass Limerick mit seinen Aussagen bezüglich Bethesda suggerierte, dass Bethesda und MS damit halt richtig krass abliefern werden. Aber da Bethesda in der Vergangenheit durchaus zurecht in der Kritik stand, müssen sie sich eben erst wieder beweisen. Ich bin ja durchaus gespannt, was daraus wird. Aber ob die beiden Firmen zusammen den Shit abliefern, den Limerick hier so naiv prophezeit, ist zumindest fraglich. 

Es ging mir also überhaupt nicht darum, Sony im besseren Licht da stehen zu lassen, sondern ihm einfach mal freundlicherweise den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Zu hohe Erwartungen können schnell zu großer Enttäuschung führen.  Und wir wissen alle, was passiert, wenn man sich zu sehr hypen lässt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Oktober 2020)

Geil, jetzt werden schon Gerüchte als Tatsachen dargestellt:

Grand Theft Auto V – Due 2021 Q3-Q4

Und ein Großteil der erwähnten Spiele erscheinen eh auf allen Plattformen.

Egal ob Xbox, PS5 oder PC.

Bei den ZeniMax-Spielen wird von Fall zu Fall entschieden, ob es Microsoft-Exklusiv wird oder nicht.

Jetzt zu behaupten, dass Skyrim 6 oder Fallout 5 MS-Exklusiv sein wird, ist genauso ein Gerücht wie der Release-Zeitpunkt für GTA 6.

Beide Konsolen haben nicht gerade ein super LineUp direkt zum Launch, aber in bis Ende 2021 kommen bei beiden Konsolen gute Titel. Egal ob sie nun Next-Gen-Only sind oder Cross-Gen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Oktober 2020)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Beide Konsolen haben nicht gerade ein super LineUp direkt zum Launch, aber in bis Ende 2021 kommen bei beiden Konsolen gute Titel. Egal ob sie nun Next-Gen-Only sind oder Cross-Gen.


TESO ohne Mods ist allerdings wie Suppe ohne Salz und Gewürze. 

Ansonsten haste vollkommen Recht, das Start Lineup ist bei beiden ein schlechter Witz und sich über ungelegte Eier zu unterhalten ist lachhaft, da kann noch viel passieren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> TESO ohne Mods ist allerdings wie Suppe ohne Salz und Gewürze.
> .


Gar nicht.


----------



## Grolt (12. Oktober 2020)

Würd mich nicht überraschen wenn TES 6, Starfield und ein zukünftiges Fallout 5 auch auf PS erscheinen. Bethesda Spiele sind  schon immer mehrheitlich auf xbox und Pc zu Hause gewesen. Die Anzahl der PS-Spieler die sich nur wegen Bethesda sich jetzt ne XSEX kaufen oder den GamePass für PC holen wird gering sein bzw. dann halt einfach nicht kaufen. Wodurch Bethesda bzw. jetzt MS Geld verloren geht wenn diese Spiele nicht für PS kommen.

Bestes Beispiel Rise of the Tomb Raider. War zwar nur Time Exclusive. Hat den Verkaufszahlen der XOne keinen nennenswerten Boost gegeben. Crystal Dynamics hat das zusätzliche Geld gerne genommen und den großen Reibach hinter her mit den Versionen für Pc und PS4 gemacht.

Zumal auch eigentlich deutlich wird das sich MS wieder zu einem Multiplatform Publisher zurück entwickelt. 
Erst wurden Xbox-Exclusive Spiele auch für Pc veröffentlicht, (was für einen Aufschrei in der xbox Community gesorgt hat), dann wurde Minecraft aufgekauft, welches wie ganz selbstverständlich auch weiter für WiiU und dann später auf PS4 und Switch gebracht wurde. Oder Ori das es mittlerweile auch auf der Switch gibt. Halo MMC für Switch wird irgendwann sicher auch kommen wenn MS das Potenzial sieht das auf der Switch Geld zu verdienen ist.

Und je nachdem wie stark MS den GamePass in den nächsten Jahren pusht, würde es mich nicht überraschen wenn er dann Mitte der jetzt beginnenden Generation auch seinen Weg auf die PS5 findet.

Weil für MS sind nicht die verkauften Konsolen wichtig. Sondern die Anzahl an Abonennten des GamePass. Und da wäre es dumm Millionen PS-Nutzer außen vor zu lassen.


----------



## Basileukum (12. Oktober 2020)

"eines gewissen indizierten Bond-Shooters" - würde ich heute noch zu einem der besten Shooter aller Zeiten erklären. Vor allem als Bondfan, das Game hat Film und Spiel schon sehr gut eingefangen. Packende 4 Mann Ballerei vor einem Bildschirm miteingeschloßen.

Ja, auf die Titel kommt es letztenendes an. Es ist also wichtig, daß sich die Konsolen Franchises halten, welche man mit ihren jeweiligen Konsolen verbindet (Nintendo hat das bis heute am besten gemacht, ein Heilmittel auf alle Zeiten ist das natürlich nicht). Aber andererseits finde ich, als nur noch PC Zocker, daß man dann die Titel auch 2-3 Jahre nach Erscheinen auch für den PC verkaufen kann. Gibt ja nochmal Geld und es kauft sich deswegen keiner eine Konsole nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> https://blog.de.playstation.com/2020/06/11/grand-theft-auto-v-erscheint-2021-fuer-playstation-5/
> 
> Hab die Liste nur aus dem PS US Forum kopiert, weil Limerick einen auf den Keks geht. Er listet 20+ Spiele für die Xbox aber nur 5 für Playstation... Also nicht ganz ernst nehmen, mein Post...



Sorry, hatte da gedanklich GTA 6 gelesen. 
Klar, GTA V wird halt nochmal aufgefrischt.

Ist mit dem Onlinemodus halt eine Cash-Cow geworden und der Singleplayer wird ignoriert .

Gesendet von meinem SM-G986B mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldMCJimBob (12. Oktober 2020)

Schöner Artikel. Ohne die 108 Kommentare gelesen zu haben: 

Mir war nicht bewusst, dass die XBox bei Rollenspielen stärker aufgestellt ist. Das einzige Spiel von Microsoft, dass ich wirklich gerne spielen würde und wo es mich hart wurmt, dass das nicht geht ist Ori, bzw. beide Ori-Teile :/


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mach mal Berufe auf Maxniveau mit und ohne, da liegen Welten dazwischen !



Öhhh. Spiele TESO seit 2014 und habe die Berufe auf Max ohne Mods. 

Jetzt mache ich sie nur noch nebenher.

Aber das ist ja offtopic. Lassen wir lieber das trollen weiter machen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass Microsoft 20mal mehr wert als Sony ist, aber nicht mal den doppelten Umsatz macht...



Könnte ja daran liegen, dass Sony bis vor ein paar Jahren nur Verluste eingefahren hat.
Man kann schon sagen, dass die PS4 hat dem Sony-Konzern echt das Leben gerettet hat.

Aktuelle Marktkapitalisierung Sony: 80,713 Mrd €
Aktuelle Marktkapitalisierung  Microsoft: 1.418,632 Mrd €

Sony ist eher ein Konsumgüter-Hersteller, Microsoft eher Software.

Der gesamte MS-Konzern macht auch (teilweise) 3x soviel Gewinn, wie der Sony-Konzern.

PS: Ich bin zwar selber Xbox-Spieler (habe zwar auch eine PS3 und PS4 Pro) aber Limerick ist eher in der Kategorie "verblendeter Fanboy" unterwegs. Das ist schon echt peinlich, was er hier abliefert.
Das sind genau die Leute, die man auf keiner Seite haben möchte.


----------



## Cybnotic (13. Oktober 2020)

Es könnte doch dieses mal sein, das der Hersteller der  genug Konsolen den Kunden  real anbieten  kann.  Dessen Konsole wird im Markt eben mitgenommen..
Von daher ist es kein guter Schachzug kaum  oder keine Konsolen im Handel zu platzieren.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (13. Oktober 2020)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Noch steht Micrsoft genauso da, wie sie vor 2-3 Jahren auch da standen.
> Die neuen Studios müssen teilweise erst aufgebaut werden und arbeiten an Projekten, die einige Zeit dauern.
> 
> Bis das neue Fable erscheint, werden noch 2+ Jahre vergehen, da das Team noch im Aufbau ist.
> ...



Ich habe auch schon mal hier im Forum angemerkt, dass ich mir als Sony-Fan Sorgen mache, was die Zukunft angeht, aber bis Mitte der Gen wird wohl eher Sony das Rennen machen. Nächste Gen sehe ich aber wirklich schwarz. Aber dann kann Sony zumindest Spieleentwickler bleiben.


----------



## Limerick (14. Oktober 2020)

Hier wurde aber gut aufgeräumt. Wahrscheinlich das beste so... :/

Folgenden Link finde ich rein Informativ sehr gut, um den Überblick dessen was da bei den Xbox Game Studios alles an steht überhaupt noch behalten zu können:

https://www.xboxdynasty.de/news/xbox-game-studios/ueberblick-aller-studios-und-projekte/


----------



## DarkSamus666 (14. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Nächste Gen sehe ich aber wirklich schwarz. Aber dann kann Sony zumindest Spieleentwickler bleiben.



Sorry aber ich weiß echt nicht, wo du diese pessimistische Einstellung hernimmst. Die Playstation ist eines der gewinnbringenden Standbeine von Sony. Warum sollten sie Dieses beschneiden?
Den Herstellern von Videospielen geht es so gut wie nie zuvor und auch der Konsolenmarkt war noch nie so präsent wie heutzutage. Die Playstation, Nintendo und die Xbox werden uns noch lange erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Limerick (14. Oktober 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich weiß echt nicht, wo du diese pessimistische Einstellung hernimmst. Die Playstation ist eines der gewinnbringenden Standbeine von Sony. Warum sollten sie Dieses beschneiden?
> Den Herstellern von Videospielen geht es so gut wie nie zuvor und auch der Konsolenmarkt war noch nie so präsent wie heutzutage. Die Playstation, Nintendo und die Xbox werden uns noch lange erhalten bleiben.



Naja, mit Konsolenhardware verdient man ja kaum Geld, auch sony nicht. Wenn es darum geht eine Plattform zu etablieren um Spiele zu vertreiben und an den Lizenzen zu verdienen könnten sie auf die Hardware verzichten. Aber ich stimme zu, ein reiner Spieleentwickler zu werden, wäre für sony zu wenig. Dafür ist das PS Geschäft existenziell viel zu wichtig für sie, aufgrund der Abhängigkeit.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (14. Oktober 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel. Ohne die 108 Kommentare gelesen zu haben:
> 
> Mir war nicht bewusst, dass die XBox bei Rollenspielen stärker aufgestellt ist. Das einzige Spiel von Microsoft, dass ich wirklich gerne spielen würde und wo es mich hart wurmt, dass das nicht geht ist Ori, bzw. beide Ori-Teile :/


Bei mir sind das momentan um einiges mehr als bei der Playstation. Ich liebe TES und zocke allgemein gerne westliche mittelalterlich angehauchte RPGs, wo halt auch Obsidian einen Titel angekündigt hat, Elden Ring wird genauso wie the Witcher wohl multiplattform werden. Mit Fable 4 kommt eine meiner Lieblingsserien zurück. Nebenbei gibt es ja von Bethesda Starfield und dann irgendwann Fallout 5.
Dann haben wir noch das neue Hellblade, das im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil als AAA-Titel entwickelt wird. Die Entwickler sind sehr erfahren und haben mit Enslaved, DMC und Heavenly Sword drei richtig gute AAA-Spiele abgeliefert. 
Dann hat man noch double fine gekauft. Da würde ich mich nach Psychonauts sehr über Brütal Legend 2 freuen. 
Dann kommt mit Forza der wohl beste Racer, Halo, Gears of War... 
Wer da noch behauptet, es kommen keine interessanten Games auf die Xbox... 
Ich finde das Spielelineup jetzt schon beeindruckend. 
Auch auf der PS5 werden sicherlich sehr gute Games erscheinen, noch gibt es für mich aber nichts Exklusives, wo mich aus den Socken haut. Horizon kann ich ja auch auf meiner PS4 spielen, Miles Morales sagt mir als Spiderman nicht zu (für mich ist das einfach Peter Parker), Demon's Souls hab ich schon auf der PS3 gezockt und empfinde es als das schwächste Spiel der Souls-Reihe.
GT ist zwar nett, aber da reizt mich Forza einfach mehr. Jetzt ist halt die Frage: was bringt Naughty Dog? Wenn sie TLoU3 ankündigen, bin ich on Board. Bei Uncharted nicht. Das dauert aber minumum 2 Jahre, bis da was Handfestes kommt.
Sony hat zu meinem Unmut aber begonnen, zig klassische Open-World-Games zu entwickeln. Days Gone, Spiderman, Horizon, Ghost of Tsushima... Das spielt sich für meinen Geschmack alles zu gleich. Ich spreche com Gameplay, dem Aufbau etc.. Mir geht es hier viel zu sehr darum, eine Geschichte zu vermitteln und zu wenig darum, dem Spieler ein herausragendes Spiel zu liefern. Deswegen warte ich bei Sony erstmal ab und werde mir wohl erstmal ne Xbox Series S mit Gamepass holen. 4K brauch ich nicht, ich sammle keine Xbox-Spiele und wenn etwas nicht 100% so schön wie auf der Xbox Series X ist, juckt mich das auch nicht. 
Vorerst bin ich aber sowieso mit der Switch und PS4 bestens versorgt


----------



## Limerick (14. Oktober 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind das momentan um einiges mehr als bei der Playstation. Ich liebe TES und zocke allgemein gerne westliche mittelalterlich angehauchte RPGs, wo halt auch Obsidian einen Titel angekündigt hat, Elden Ring wird genauso wie the Witcher wohl multiplattform werden. Mit Fable 4 kommt eine meiner Lieblingsserien zurück. Nebenbei gibt es ja von Bethesda Starfield und dann irgendwann Fallout 5.
> Dann haben wir noch das neue Hellblade, das im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil als AAA-Titel entwickelt wird. Die Entwickler sind sehr erfahren und haben mit Enslaved, DMC und Heavenly Sword drei richtig gute AAA-Spiele abgeliefert.
> Dann hat man noch double fine gekauft. Da würde ich mich nach Psychonauts sehr über Brütal Legend 2 freuen.
> Dann kommt mit Forza der wohl beste Racer, Halo, Gears of War...
> ...



Ja, finde ich total nachvollziehbar. Geht mir ganz ähnlich. Mit Blick auf die neue Gen muss ich veststellen, dass die Xbox Game Studios da einfach die interessanteren Exklusivspiele in der Pipeline haben als Sony. Nicht nur Zahlenmässig sondern eben auch inhaltlich. Am Ende ist natürlich vieles auch Geschmackssache, aber für mich als Fan von RPGs, Racern, Shootern, RTS und Plattformern steht fest, das meine nächste Konsole eine Xbox Series X wird.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Oktober 2020)

Nur dass das klar ist, ein zweites mal kehr ich nicht durch hier. Wenn sich wieder die Diskussion entwickelt die wir hier schon hatten in riesigen Ausmaß, mach ich Dicht.

Wollts nur schon mal gesagt haben.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (14. Oktober 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nur dass das klar ist, ein zweites mal kehr ich nicht durch hier. Wenn sich wieder die Diskussion entwickelt die wir hier schon hatten in riesigen Ausmaß, mach ich Dicht.
> 
> Wollts nur schon mal gesagt haben.


Na, Lox, du hast aber auch bei der letzten Diskussion ein paar sehr reißerische posts abgegeben und bist nicht ganz unschuldig, dass es so eskaliert ist. 
Hier ist ein Thread bei nem Artikel, der halt darum geht, warum sich jemand für die Xbox und nicht für die PS5 entschieden hat. 
Da kann man auch darüber diskutieren, was für einen persönlich besser ist, hoffentlich diesmal im vernünftigen Rahmen.


----------



## Limerick (14. Oktober 2020)

So true. In knapp einem Monat werde ich die Xbox Series X endlich in drn Händen halten. Oh, Baby!


----------



## Limerick (15. Oktober 2020)

Satte 52 exklusive Titel entstehen derzeit für XBOX:
https://twitter.com/_XboxNews/status/1316428176726335489?s=19

Darunter viele große AAA Blockbuster. Da soll nochmal jemand meckern. XD


----------

